# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  xin key win7

## sgtpsibin

ai có key win7 build 7048 ko cho em xin đi:d

----------


## fpicseo

chắc mọi người nghe nói nhiều về win 7 rồi ở đây mình có 1 số key của nó nè
mình đã test rồi ok lắm. vậy là không còn lo một ngày phải gỡ bản beta nữa
windows 7 keys for 32-bit version:

tq32r-wfbdm-gfhd2-qgvmh-3p9gc
qxv7b-k78w2-qgpr6-9fwh9-kgmm7
gg4mq-mgk72-hvxfw-khcrf-kw6ky
4hjrk-x6q28-hwrfy-wdyhj-k8hdh
tq32r-wfbdm-gfhd2-qgvmh-3p9gc

windows 7 keys for 64-bit version:

482xp-6j9wr-4jxt3-vbpp6-fqf4m
7xrcq-rpy28-yy9p8-r6hd8-84gh3
d9rhv-jg8xc-c77h2-3yf6d-ryrj9
jydv8-h8vxg-74rpt-6bjpb-x42v4
rfftv-j6k7w-mhbqj-xymmj-q8dch
them nua ne
j7pym-6x6fj-qrkyt-tw4kf-by7h9
d67pp-qbkvv-6fwdj-4k2xb-d4684
hqdkc-f3p6d-c9yym-hrb89-qdbb7
76dx2-7ymcq-k2wcp-672k2-bk44w
2rg93-6xvfj-rkhq7-d2rtt-3fmqt
tt63r-8jgwp-wwt97-r6wqc-4cvwy
yqjx6-d6trm-vwbm7-phdjk-ypxjh
q7j7f-gqhbt-q42rq-2f8xv-2wkkm
kh4x7-jy8g7-rcd7g-bydjw-ytpxh
wybj8-8qvp3-24r82-vv2vp-72q9w
9dp2r-w78gj-gjbkw-ckr46-h3wyt
cxb7f-wwcm4-bp9v3-2yh43-rk8y6
w9byv-k2tb8-4ydjt-qbqwp-kfdhb
wgdjw-b8dyc-wvkx4-6mkf4-b8pk8
2phxf-9pbdw-d3wwy-cpdkd-xg87v

nhớ là mở mạng lên rtuoc71 khi điền key chúc bạn xài bản win mới ngon lành

----------


## phluant

không cái nào đc hết bạn ơi ! cho cái khác đi

----------


## chungcuhanoi

> 32-bit keys:
> 
> trích dẫn:
> 6jkv2-qpb8h-rq893-fw7tm-pbj73
> 4hjrk-x6q28-hwrfy-wdyhj-k8hdh
> qxv7b-k78w2-qgpr6-9fwh9-kgmm7
> tq32r-wfbdm-gfhd2-qgvmh-3p9gc
> gg4mq-mgk72-hvxfw-khcrf-kw6ky
> crj8x-q3d3g-v6t98-hmx62-2w3kx
> ...


đó bạn ơi ................................................

----------


## traihalinh

cho cái khác đi bạn ơi. không dc cái nào nữa. thanks

----------


## duthu94

> cho cái khác đi bạn ơi. không dc cái nào nữa. thanks


+ key cho 7600 mà bạn yêu cầu !



```
6f4bb-ycb3t-wk763-3p6yj-bvh24
```

----------


## hautran200594

*key win7 bản quyền*

hiện mình đang có 1 số key của các loại hệ điều hành(xp, vista, win7) của microsoft(ms). tất cả đều có bản quyền chính hãng do ms cung cấp tại msdn có trả phí. bạn nào có nhu cầu thì vào http://chodientu.vn/sp-windows-7-ban-quyen/1732693.html[/url]. http://www.123mua.com.vn/xem?sp=khcdylzueg[/url]. đảm bảo với bạn giá tốt không nơi đâu có(chỉ từ 50k). hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với mình qua sđt: 01696994042(gặp tú).

----------


## truongtuongtu

*key bản quyền windows 7 final*

1 key chỉ dùng cho duy nhất một máy, nếu đã đưa lên đây sẽ có rất nhiều người dùng nên việc key bị khóa là điều tất nhiên. anh em nào cần key xịn, cấp cho duy nhất 1 người thì xem tại đây nhé:
http://viet4rum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=61768#post61768

----------


## canhosaigon

bác nào có key nào nữa không cho em cái.hôm nay phải active rùi. nếu được gửi qua mail cho em nhé. [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
thanks!

----------


## thinhhp91

các bác oi!cho em 1 key win 7 professional.em dang dùng win vista nặng lắm.
cảm on các bác
gửi qua [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> hoặc [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## giahuy76

minh dang tim key win 7 ban co the cho minh ko

----------


## deathnote

*cho tôi xin 1 key*

cho em xin 1 key nhé, sắp đến ngày active rồi nếu được gửi vào mail [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## adminphim

> minh dang tim key win 7 ban co the cho minh ko


các bạn xem lại trang trước đi. có nhiều key rùi đó,
hoặc các bạn tải *file crack*về, sau đó chạy file windows_7_genuine chờ một tí, nó báo bấm vào để reset thì bấm vào.ok

----------

